# bluetooth audio stopped working

## drizzt

Hi everybody,

for a long time I had a working bluetooth connection from my pc to my stereo. Recently the connection refused to work. Since I don't use audio regularly I can't tell exactly when it stopped.

What is happening:

- right click on kde bluetooth manager -> add device

- device is discovered

- device asks for pin 

- after correct pin is entered I get "connect" shortly followed by a "disconnect"

The only hint I get is the following entry in my /var/log/messages:

```
Mar 18 14:03:13 Sonnenblume bluetoothd[2770]: Discovery session 0x7f6f3cc72fa0 with :1.30 activated

Mar 18 14:03:18 Sonnenblume bluetoothd[2770]: Stopping discovery

Mar 18 14:03:40 Sonnenblume bluetoothd[2770]: Unable to select SEP

Mar 18 14:03:40 Sonnenblume bluetoothd[2770]: Connection refused (111)

Mar 18 14:08:11 Sonnenblume bluetoothd[2770]: Unable to select SEP

Mar 18 14:08:12 Sonnenblume bluetoothd[2770]: Connection refused (111)

```

What does that mean ?

The pin is confirmed by using another device (tablet pc).

The usb bluetooth dongle itself is working fine.(as far as I can tell)

Here's my 

```
emerge --info
```

:

```
Sonnenblume ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r2, 3.2.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.11-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_910e_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 Mar 2012 16:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p24

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.9.3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.3

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.2-r1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r2

Repositories: gentoo kde

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula AdobeFlash-10.3 Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distcc distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://mirror.muntinternet.net/pub/gentoo/ http://91.121.125.139/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://212.219.56.139/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/kde"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 64bit X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi additions alsa altenburgcards amd64 apache2 apm archive asf audiofile automount bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cgi cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups curl cxx dar64 dbus dga dri dvd dvdr embedded encode extra fam fbcon fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg filter firefox foomaticdb fts3 g3dvl gallium gcj gd gdbm gif git glib glitz gpm graphite graphviz gs gstreamer gtk gudev gzip hpcups hpijs iconv icq id3tag imagemagick imlib inotify java java-external java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k json kde kipi kpathsea lame latex lcms libnotify libwww lm_sensors mad mime mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musicbrainz mysql mysqli new-hpcups nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc offensive ogg openexr opengl openmp osc oscar pam pch pcre pdf pdo phonon php pixmaps plasma png policykit ppds python qmake qt3support qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline samba sasl scanner semantic-desktop sensord session sharedmem sndfile soap sox speex spell sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs sysvipc tcpd theora threads tidy tiff tokenizer truetype unicode usb vcd vnc vorbis webdav webkit wmf xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xinetd xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xpm xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias worker" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" SANE_BACKENDS="mustek_usb plustek" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

regards

drizzt

----------

## pigiron

I think it was around the Bluez 4.96 time frame, they changed (either accidentally or on purpose) which bluetooth services were started by default. Reason I know is because my BT headphones went dud after an upgrade.

Poking around in the furball that is the Bluez code showed that you could enable them (all) in the [General] section of /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf by adding the following:

```
Enable=Source,Sink,Headset,Gateway,Control,Socket,Media
```

and commenting out the Disable line.

Not sure if that's your problem, but you might try some of those.

----------

## lost+found

Hi,

I had to enable the socket, and compile the uinput kernel module... then it worked again.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Bluetooth_headset#Troubleshooting

----------

## drizzt

Hey you guys are great. It's almost working again   :Very Happy: 

Adding the enable line did the trick. 

Only minor problem left is that now I always have to start bluetoothd manually after KDE has started otherwise it is not working...

----------

## lost+found

Hmm... here it starts automatically. I guess after adding your devices, /var/lib/bluetooth/*/config should look more or less like this: 

```
class 0x5a0104

mode connectable

name gentoo-0

onmode connectable

pairable no
```

 and /var/lib/bluetooth/*/trusts 

```
00:23:D5:3E:33:9A [all]
```

Can be edited manually. Hope it helps!

----------

